
3D Printed Surgical Mask - robomartin
Want to help?  Stop talking about ventilators and leave that to professionals.  Instead, put your 3D printers to work and make a bunch of these.  It is designed by doctors, which, I am going to assume, means they approve of their use.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.billingsclinic.com&#x2F;foundation&#x2F;3d-printed-surgical-mask&#x2F;<p>In fact, if you own injection molding equipment, adapt this design and start to pump them out by the thousands.
======
bradknowles
It’s not going to get a good seal. Not on anyone.

CPAP masks are a good example of what you can do to get a decent seal with a
hard plastic, but they take a lot of trial and error to get right, and there
are hundreds of different models on the market.

You have to address the sealing issue first. If you don’t, then nothing else
really matters — unless you’re just making vibrantly colored cloth masks to
help encourage you to stop touching your face and to scare others into staying
far away from you.

~~~
robomartin
In the video I saw they seem to have added a gasket material to the edge.

Yes, you are right, getting a good seal with a hard plastic is difficult
(unless you impale it into your skin). I wonder how carefully they adjust
their N95's to have a good seal? If you don't, particularly at the nose
bridge, you can have some pretty big gaps.

~~~
DanBC
For anyone interested, here's a video of a junior doctor in England testing
his FFP3 mask fitting.
[https://youtu.be/7XZ2_xSHKMw?t=555](https://youtu.be/7XZ2_xSHKMw?t=555)

